#  > General Zone >  > Forums development >  >  >  API STD 6AR 2019 Second Edition

## izanagi1989

can you help me this new API STD 6AR Second 2019  Edition please?

See More: API STD 6AR 2019 Second Edition

----------


## izanagi1989

Please someone help me.

----------


## pedrogarcia

I have this version

----------


## izanagi1989

I also have that version

----------


## izanagi1989

Hello everyone,

Here you can download, excuse the quality but when compressed it looks like this

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Best regards :Lemo:

----------


## arifin2101

> Hello everyone,
> 
> Here you can download, excuse the quality but when compressed it looks like this
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks very much izanagi

----------


## reenish4u

thanks for the document.

----------


## nabyl

Thanks , *izanagi1989*

----------


## yuger15

Thank you...

----------


## JMIM

Thanks

----------

